# Trolley bzw. Transportwagen ?



## xonnel (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo !

Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr so empfehlen könnt 

Ich suche einen Trolley, um meinen ganzen Angelkram fürs Nachtangeln vom Auto ans Wasser zu bekommen. Die Strecke kann schon mal knappe 2km betragen und ist teilweise nur ein Trampelpfad, also sollte es schon Luftbereifung sein. Tragen sollte der Trolley eine Liege, 2 Kisten mit dem Zubehör und eine Tasche, naja also das übliche halt. Das Rutenfutteral wollte ich weiterhin auf dem Rücken tragen.
Der Trolley sollte möglichst wenig Platz im Kofferraum brauchen, da wir oft zu zweit losziehen, also möglichst klappbare Räder haben.

Ich habe schon so etwas in der Richtung entdeckt, stammt von Browning und ist HIER zu bewundern. Kennt diesen Trolley jmd und kann evtl berichten ? Ist der Preis ok ?


----------



## Pete (18. Januar 2004)

ich hab mir ein alu-leichtes teil von dega geholt...gibts auch im ab-eigenen top-shop (mit points für 69,-) is genauso gut wie das von sportex, aber ein gutes stück billiger...


----------



## xonnel (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo Pete !

Kannst Du mir mal bitte die inneren Abmessungen des Trolleys nennen ? Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass der etwas klein ist durch die Stoffbespannung.


----------



## Carp Jörn (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann Euch den Chub Baro 2000 nur empfehlen ,vorn 1 hinten 2 Luftbereifte Räder-man kann ihn auf längeren Strecken sehr gut schieben und muß ihn nicht immer hochhalten ,wie bei einer Schubkarre .Sollten noch ein paar Euros übrig bleiben dann gleich noch die Tasche mit zu kaufen !!!Habe dieses Teil selber Top und ich bin beim Karpfen Angeln immer mit ner Menge Tackel unterwegs.
-hinter"Beine "lassen sich wegklappen und das Rad vorn entfernen -passt in jeden PKW

Grüße  Petri Carp Jörn#h


----------



## xonnel (18. Januar 2004)

@ Carp Jörn

Ich hab mal gerade gegoogelt und dabei DAS  hier gefunden. Vermutlich meinst Du dieses Teil ?

Sieht gut aus, aber ist mir dann doch zu teuer


----------



## Pete (18. Januar 2004)

gott, wenns das ist...für 170,- euro..??? ne is nich wahr, oder.....da is jede luxus-sackkarre von hornbach oder obi viermal billiger....


----------



## xonnel (18. Januar 2004)

also ehrlich gesagt finde ich auch 70 euro nicht gerade wenig für so einen trolley, gerade wenn man sich mal bei ebay nach sackkarren umschaut ..... naja, vielleicht gibts ja noch andere vorschläge


----------



## Samyber (19. Januar 2004)

Hy,
also ich bevorzuge auch die Schiebkarren-Form, mit einem bzw.
mit zwei Rädern vorne dran (Hautsache abnehmbar!!:m )!

Aus dem einfachen Grund, die sind einfach im vollgepackten Zustand, auf unwegsamen Gelände wesentlich geländegängiger
und lassen sich einfacher fortbewegen !!


----------



## Nick_A (19. Januar 2004)

Hi Xonnel #h

den von Pete empfohlenen Trolly findest Du hier (Klick mich)  

Bei Nutzung Deiner AB-Punkte kostet Dich das Teilchen dann noch EUR 69,90! :m

Den Browning-Trolly kenne ich zwar nicht...nach den Bilder zu urteilen ist er aber zumindest "schön flach" ! 

Ich selbst nutze das Teilchen hier (klick)! Preis-Leistung ist sehr fair, solide Verarbeitung...nimmt allerdings etwas mehr Platz weg als z.B. der Browning und der Dega!

Ich würde Dir in JEDEM FALL ZU einem Trolly mit BREITEN REIFEN raten, da Du mit diesen einfach besser durchs Gelände kommst und auch z.B. am Strand nutzen kannst (mit kleinen Reifendurchmessern/Reifenbreite hast Du damit ein richtiges Problem).

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Januar 2004)

Ich habe den Trolley von Eckla, der ist baugleich mit dem von Dega.
Der trägt 100kg. Breite innen ca.50 cm.

Guck mal hier.
Habe ich bei ebay gefunden


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Januar 2004)

Also Trolleys gibts ja in den unterschiedlichsten ausführungen. Alle haben vor und Nachteile. Nur was Ihr so empfehlt kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Von diesen Sackkarrenteilen halte ich nämlich gar nichts mehr. Die Geländegängigkeit ist schlecht, da die Räder eher klein sind. Das Gewicht lastet die ganze zeit teilweise auf der Hand, Beladen mit ner Liege sind sie schon Voll, und die Liege schleift auf dem Boden. Man läuft die ganze zeit gebückt. Beim Längs schräger Ufer laufen sind sie gar nicht zu gebrauchen, und an jeder Halbstarken Baumwurzel kippen sie um.

Besser sind da Vierrädrige (Leiterwagen) Genügend breit und mit niedrigem Schwerpunkt kippen sie nicht so schnell, Gewicht braucht man gar nicht heben, und Die Ladekapazität ist Phänomenal (2 Angler Wochengepäck Problemlos) Blöd ist nur, das sie im Kofferraum böse Platz fressen, gewaltig wiegen, und auch nicht übermässig geländegängig sind.

Die Geländegängigsten sind klar die Schubkarren. Nur lastet hier die Ganze zeit das Komplettgewicht auf den Armen, da die Teile das Rad viel zu weit vorne haben, und es meist auch so klein ist, dass es in jedem Schlagloch hängt. (Ausnahme ist der Chub Carpporter, IMHO der einzige überhaupt empfehlenswerte)
Ausserdem sind sie Kippanfällig, wenn nicht gleichmässig beladen. Am Ufer lassen sie sich oft nicht abstellen. Und alle die Billig sind, brechen auch gerne zusammen.
Wem Das Konzept gefällt, aber nicht viel geld ausgeben will, der sollte sich im Baumarkt ne Schubkarre kaufen und umbauen, die lassen sich auch zerlegen und haben ein anständiges Rad.
Das Kippanfälligste überhaupt sind aber 2 Rädrige schubkarren. Und Vorteile haben sie gegenüber einrädrigen kaum.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, ist ein genügend breiter Fahrradanhänger das bessere Konzept. Richtig Grosse Räder, einigermassen Kippsicher bei niedrigem Schwerpunkt und die Räder sind auch da wo sie Hingehören, nämlich mittig unter der Last. Problem ist aber bei diesen auch der benötigte Kofferraumplatz und wanderungen längs steiler Ufer.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Auch ich habe den Eckla Beachrolly seit zwei Jahren in gebrauch und komme damit sehr gut klar. Ich habe mir einen Verlängerungsbügel dazu gekauft und muß so nicht die ganze Zeit gebückt laufen wie Holger das so schön beschrieb. Also wenn der vom Platzangebot her nicht zu klein ist kann ich den nur empfehlen.
Sorry Pete das ich das auch noch sagen muß aber der Dega Rolly taugt in meinen Augen gar nix. Alleine schon das man das Griffteil teleskopisch rein und raus schieben kann finde ich nicht gut. Ich bin mir sicher das die Verbindungen mit der Zeit schlapp machen werden und immer rausfluppen beim ziehen. Kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre, wäre für dich besser.


----------



## xonnel (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo !

Hmm, ihr macht es mir nicht gerade leicht ;+ ;+ 

@Gerätefetischist   
Natürlich hast Du Recht, was die Geländegängigkeit und die Gewichtsverteilung angeht. Allerdings muss das ganze mit meiner Ausrüstung und der meines Kollegen in einen Kombi passen, daher scheiden Leiterwagen usw. aus. 

Das Schubkarrenprinzip ist zwar schon ganz interessant, aber bitte nicht zu diesen Preisen  

Die Abkömmlinger der Sackkarre sind hier denke ich für meine Anforderungen schon der beste Kompromiss.

@Nich A   Dein Vorschlag sieht auch sehr gut aus. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob es besser ist, wie bei dem Browning, die "Ladefläche" über den Rädern zu haben oder nicht. Der Vorteil der hohen Ladekante ist auf alle Fälle, dass man breitere Sachen draufpacken kann und dass nichts im Dreck schleift. Dafür lässt dich Dein Vorschlag vermutlich besser ziehen und hat weniger Gewicht auf der Hand als Belastung 

@ Garfield  Ja, den habe ich bereits entdeckt 

Grübel Grübel ..... 

:b :b


----------



## Reisejunky86 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trolley bzw. Transportwagen ?*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

wer seine Ausrüstung bis zu 2km ans Wasser transportieren muss und nicht mehr so viel Platz im Kofferraum hat sollte sich überlegen ob vielleicht ein Angel Trolley sinnvoll ist.

Meine Empfehlung wäre hierfür der Multi Trolley von Eckla.
Warum? Er nimmt nicht viel Platz im Kofferraum weg und kann mit einer Befestigungsschiene bestellt werden, an der man perfekt seine Routen befestigen kann. 
Aber er hat noch einen signifikanten Vorteil. Er hat eine Sitzfläche, die den Angel Stuhl vielleicht sogar ersetzten kann, aber schaut selbst. http://http://beach-trolley.de/multi-trolley/

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen oder wenigsten ein paar Denkanstöße geben #6


----------



## Justin123 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trolley bzw. Transportwagen ?*



Reisejunky86 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> wer seine Ausrüstung bis zu 2km ans Wasser transportieren muss und nicht mehr so viel Platz im Kofferraum hat sollte sich überlegen ob vielleicht ein Angel Trolley sinnvoll ist.
> 
> ...



Der Link funktioniert nicht und ich weiß nicht ob das nach über 10 Jahren noch jemand interessiert |kopfkrat


----------

